# Broadband connection



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone give any advice/suggestions re getting a broadband internet connection? It would be in Tala.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> Can anyone give any advice/suggestions re getting a broadband internet connection? It would be in Tala.
> Many thanks in advance.


I use Cyta, but a lot are changing to Primetel which I understand is cheaper.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Shirley, welcome back to the forum

We changed to primetel this year but if I remember rightly you don't have a cyta phone line in your apartment and you need to have one before you can change to primetel. 
Have you not been happy with holitec?

Veronica


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Veronica

Yes happy with Holitec just looking at all my costs

Shirley


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think that with most of the others you need to have a Cyta line first so the cost of having one installed will probably not be worth it.
You may well find that you are as well staying with Holitec.

Looking forward to seeing you both again in the New Year


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We've got someone that wants to rent the house in the UK. First person to view said they wanted to rent it! The agent is just going through all the preliminaries, credit checks, references etc. So it's all going well at the moment and looks like it will be early February. Soooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> We've got someone that wants to rent the house in the UK. First person to view said they wanted to rent it! The agent is just going through all the preliminaries, credit checks, references etc. So it's all going well at the moment and looks like it will be early February. Soooo looking forward to it!


Great:clap2: Shame it isnt January though as you will miss the forum meet up


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes it would have been a good chance to meet people.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Never mind, there'll be another meet up in the spring. They are becoming regular features which are very popular among members.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Veronica
when is the January meet up please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> Hi Veronica
> when is the January meet up please?


no date has been decided yet and the venue is not yet set in stone. We are open to suggestions but so far Gustosos where we went last time is favourite

Keep an eye on this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/132685-january-meet-up.html#post960845


----------

